# apr stage 3 or revo stage 3



## a3 t (May 8, 2010)

in Israel there are not many options
The best proposals are
apr stage 3 or revo stage 3
revo will be installed with a turbo gt3071 or gt3076
If you can help me what to choose
Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

With APR you don't have to worry about mixing and matching parts, only to hope it all works in the end with the software you choose. We include a GT2871R turbocharger that's more than large enough to supply the power you need on pump fuel without sacrificing spool time. It's not a laggy turbo like the larger options out there. Also, despite being smaller, it's capable of over 500 WHP with the right engine modifications and software. We supply you with every nut and bolt, gasket and hose, software and support you will need to install the turbo kit and be on your way. With several hundred of these kits sold around the world, in every climate and every altitude, I'm confident you'll be pleased with our stage 3 kit.

Have you spoken to APR Israel and had a chance to see the 500+ WHP APR Stage 4 Motorsport Engine Build Monster they purchased a few months back? It's quite impressive.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> With APR you don't have to worry about mixing and matching parts, only to hope it all works in the end with the software you choose. We include a GT2871R turbocharger that's more than large enough to supply the power you need on pump fuel without sacrificing spool time. It's not a laggy turbo like the larger options out there. Also, despite being smaller, it's capable of over 500 WHP with the right engine modifications and software. We supply you with every nut and bolt, gasket and hose, software and support you will need to install the turbo kit and be on your way. With several hundred of these kits sold around the world, in every climate and every altitude, I'm confident you'll be pleased with our stage 3 kit.
> 
> Have you spoken to APR Israel and had a chance to see the 500+ WHP APR Stage 4 Motorsport Engine Build Monster they purchased a few months back? It's quite impressive.


What modifications are required to get to 500 WHP on the 2871R? Is this on pump gas? Just interested is all


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Very interested as well.


----------



## Ziad Zr (Feb 15, 2011)

TBomb said:


> What modifications are required to get to 500 WHP on the 2871R? Is this on pump gas? Just interested is all


a price tag of $15.000 

I would get REVO stage3 with GT3071R is perfect for the 2.0T engine and will cost half of the what the stage 4


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Ziad Zr said:


> a price tag of $15.000
> 
> I would get REVO stage3 with GT3071R is perfect for the 2.0T engine and will cost half of the what the stage 4


thats true. noting against apr because they make awesome product.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Ziad Zr said:


> a price tag of $15.000
> 
> I would get REVO stage3 with GT3071R is perfect for the 2.0T engine and will cost half of the what the stage 4


Unfortunately you'd have to deal with the poor tuning. 

Seriously, how many REVO BT cars are still out there? Almost everyone has switched to Uni or Eurodyne or simply parted out their cars. 

Dave


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

crew219 said:


> Unfortunately you'd have to deal with the poor tuning.
> 
> Seriously, how many REVO BT cars are still out there? Almost everyone has switched to Uni or Eurodyne or simply parted out their cars.
> 
> Dave



None of that is even remotely true and you have nothing to back any of it up either. We sell our stage 3 and 4 tunes all day long around the world without issue. Cars get sold and parted out regardless of brand hardware on them even the "flagship" APR car at USP was parted out. We get daily calls from APR stage 3 customers asking us to retune their cars, just as I am sure APR does.


----------



## Ziad Zr (Feb 15, 2011)

crew219 said:


> Unfortunately you'd have to deal with the poor tuning.
> 
> Seriously, how many REVO BT cars are still out there? Almost everyone has switched to Uni or Eurodyne or simply parted out their cars.
> 
> Dave


 
but going BT with 3071R with a nice setup is the way to go and way cheaper :thumbup:


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Fwiw, I feel the price of APR STG 3 is fully justified. If you've seen the quality of the kit in person, you'd understand.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

crew219 said:


> Unfortunately you'd have to deal with the poor tuning.
> 
> Seriously, how many REVO BT cars are still out there? Almost everyone has switched to Uni or Eurodyne or simply parted out their cars.
> 
> Dave



I would go PPT or APR



REVO select plus for sale 199 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

fahrenheit 525 said:


> I would go PPT or APR
> 
> 
> 
> REVO select plus for sale 199 shipped


Post the dyno and all the reviews!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

TBomb said:


> What modifications are required to get to 500 WHP on the 2871R? Is this on pump gas? Just interested is all


Cams, Rods, Pistons & and an APR stage 3 kit. 

500 WHP is not possible on a 2.0 TFSI w/o race fuel.


----------



## a3 t (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for answers
The only problem is software
revo software is good?
Not scary to install with stock engine?

my english is not good
Sorry


----------



## Ziad Zr (Feb 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Cams, Rods, Pistons & and an APR stage 3 kit.
> 
> 500 WHP is not possible on a 2.0 TFSI w/o race fuel.


you forgot to add 15000 to 20000$ on the side :laugh:


----------



## Ziad Zr (Feb 15, 2011)

a3 t said:


> Thanks for answers
> 
> revo software is good?
> Not scary to install with stock engine?
> ...


Yes it is Good and it is not Scary with stock engine !!
you get the stock internal tune and once u do your internal you get the rods file ... 

many people are running Revo, Eurodyne and Unitronic for Big turbo software 
to my knowlodge APR don't sell a BT software except if you send your car and rebuilt the complete engine and the whole 9 yards and that for the GT28 .. again i don't think APR has tune for any GT30 series !

if your really want to go BT .. get your self a nice BT kit with 3071R or 3076R and get Revo tune (i presume it is the only one in your area) and you will be more then happy and you will still have money to upgrade your Brakes etc....


----------



## asrautox (Sep 9, 2005)

Ziad Zr said:


> you forgot to add 15000 to 20000$ on the side :laugh:


And the Headwork.. And the fact that there is only one car out there to achieve 500 whp... And the fact that this was a dynapack dyno...


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Post the dyno and all the reviews!


 Arin, If I recall my REVO dyno with stage3 on a 3071 was below 300 whp.


----------



## Ziad Zr (Feb 15, 2011)

fahrenheit 525 said:


> Arin, If I recall my REVO dyno with stage3 on a 3071 was below 300 whp.


go check your car then ..


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ziad Zr said:


> go check your car then ..


Myself and yvrnycracer both had REVO stage3 and BOTH dyno's were below 300! Is something wrong with BOTH are cars? Yes they both had same tuner. Do you have a built motor stage 3 car running REVO? If so then post your 400+whp Dyno instead of talking out of your ass. Because I had a VF RSS kit then a ATP 3071 with REVO and now a PPT manifold running a PTE 6262 and eurodyne software. I think I would know a thing or two. PPT and APR both have kits and software that work and dyno's to prove it period.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ziad Zr said:


> go check your car then ..


Just to be clear I was very happy with my REVO stage 1 & 2. But stage 3 was beta and did not make good power for a 3071 IMO. Unless you have a stage 3 car running REVO and making good numbers
you should NOT be telling someone else to buy there software. APR has allot of kits out there making good numbers so IMO would be a safe buy. That said I'm very happy with my pag parts manifold and Eurodyne also has a good track record with there 3071 and 3076 tunes.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ziad Zr said:


> go check your car then ..


 :screwy::screwy:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5209889-DYNO

seems pertty normal on here too not a revo tune but same under 300 WHP


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

fahrenheit 525 said:


> Myself and yvrnycracer both had REVO stage3 and BOTH dyno's were below 300!



Neither you nor yvrnycracer had stage 3 you had early stage 4 files.


Neither of you ran software that is out there today in fact neither of you had anything that was done with in the last 2 years and what is sold to customers today. You had beta files and were TOLD they were beta when they were put in your car. You both even signed documents acknowledging that it was a beta program. 

All that aside I don't really recall dynos period from either of you let alone sub 300whp dynos and just because 2 people out of hundreds had low numbers doesn't mean the cars were 100%, so yes something could have been wrong with both cars. This happens all the time regardless of what hardware or software you run. 


Also your PVW article even says it was beta and you said it had 380whp.. now you claim sub 300?


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Neither you nor yvrnycracer had stage 3 you had early stage 4 files.
> 
> 
> Neither of you ran software that is out there today in fact neither of you had anything that was done with in the last 2 years and what is sold to customers today. You had beta files and were TOLD they were beta when they were put in your car. You both even signed documents acknowledging that it was a beta program.
> ...


Chris I'm sure software is better now we estimated 380 later on Dyno'd 296 on pump gas. As of this point on I will not keep dragging up old news. But I still feel mistreated by the way REVO handled the whole beta process and do not recommend anyone go thru what I did.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

fahrenheit 525 said:


> Chris I'm sure software is better now we estimated 380 later on Dyno'd 296 on pump gas. As of this point on I will not keep dragging up old news. But I still feel mistreated by the way REVO handled the whole beta process and do not recommend anyone go thru what I did.



If you feel it is better now then don't bring up figures of known 2+ year old beta software as a reason someone should not buy it.

The beta process was outlined on paper and you signed it, you knew from day one exactly what was involved, that is besides the point because the software is not beta so no one would be dealing with anything related to that. The only mistreatment came from your side which is why you were eventually offered a refund and removed from the beta program. 

Since you are telling our customers they can't tell people to buy Revo where is your proof you demand from them that your current setup is what you claim it to be or any better than hours? You posted over and over and over again here you were very happy with your VF kit and GIAC hardware later said you weren't. You posted over and over and over and over again you were happy with your Revo setup and APT hardware but now say you weren't. Why should anyone trust your statements that you are happy with your current setup?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Just to add my 2 cents, i find it hard that Revo makes close or more than 400 bhp crank on a K04 and
can't make power on a much larger GT3071R.

We are not talking about a "local custom tuner" here, and that turbo makes 400 whp easily...

I believe there must have been an issue, IF the numbers were even measured correctly.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> If you feel it is better now then don't bring up figures of known 2+ year old beta software as a reason someone should not buy it.
> 
> The beta process was outlined on paper and you signed it, you knew from day one exactly what was involved, that is besides the point because the software is not beta so no one would be dealing with anything related to that. The only mistreatment came from your side which is why you were eventually offered a refund and removed from the beta program.
> 
> Since you are telling our customers they can't tell people to buy Revo where is your proof you demand from them that your current setup is what you claim it to be or any better than hours? You posted over and over and over again here you were very happy with your VF kit and GIAC hardware later said you weren't. You posted over and over and over and over again you were happy with your Revo setup and APT hardware but now say you weren't. Why should anyone trust your statements that you are happy with your current setup?


Well I was trying to be nice, truth is software sucked you sucked and your crap ass tune cost me a blown piston. And I never said anything bad about VF only that i wanted more power than the RSS made. Both mine and yvrnycracer dyno's were under 300. You hung us both out to dry. You see how your talking now. Is that how someone wants to be treated by there tuner? If any wants to throw there money away buy REVO stage 3.


----------



## Ziad Zr (Feb 15, 2011)

fahrenheit 525 said:


> Just to be clear I was very happy with my REVO stage 1 & 2. But stage 3 was beta and did not make good power for a 3071 IMO. Unless you have a stage 3 car running REVO and making good numbers
> you should NOT be telling someone else to buy there software. APR has allot of kits out there making good numbers so IMO would be a safe buy. That said I'm very happy with my pag parts manifold and Eurodyne also has a good track record with there 3071 and 3076 tunes.


So you are saying that i have to run a Revo Stage 3 with GT3071R to know that what you're saying doesn't make sense ... 

You are saying that a a Revo stage 3/ GT3071R make less power then a K04 :screwy:

If i will acknowledge your statement that means Revo should close and go home :screwy:

here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yew5QvqpzHc

No dyno but looks pretty fast to me even its a AWD so the GTI is faster !! and he's on Beta file maybe that's you 

A4 b7 stage 3. Garret gt3071r, rs4 injectors, stage 4 south bend clutch and lw flywheel. Revo beta file. Car is on LOW BOOST and still fast as crap!!!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

Am I happy with with mani hell ya


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ziad Zr said:


> So you are saying that i have to run a Revo Stage 3 with GT3071R to know that what you're saying doesn't make sense ...
> 
> You are saying that a a Revo stage 3/ GT3071R make less power then a K04 :screwy:
> 
> ...


 Is it your car? you got a dyno? then shut ur mouth.


----------



## Ziad Zr (Feb 15, 2011)

fahrenheit 525 said:


> Is it your car? you got a dyno? then shut ur mouth.


:laugh::laugh::laugh: make me  

Lay off the drugs :laugh:


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ziad Zr said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: make me
> 
> Lay off the drugs :laugh:


you wana be a REVO fan boy go ahead don't say I didn't warn you hit me back after you dyno your car


----------



## Ziad Zr (Feb 15, 2011)

fahrenheit 525 said:


> you wana be a REVO fan boy go ahead don't say I didn't warn you hit me back after you dyno your car


I am not no Revo Fanboy Boy .. I run UNITRONIC all night all Day .. 

i'm just trying to understand how come a Stage3 GT3071R making less then a k04 and you start acting tough instead of answering .. Cause i find it Awkward :wave:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

fahrenheit 525 said:


> you wana be a REVO fan boy go ahead don't say I didn't warn you hit me back after you dyno your car


holy **** dude, youre alive?

long time!

i agree with 525.

i was geeked off of the stage 1 and 2. i was severely let down by stage 4. i found loopholes to make more power, but overall i was still not happy.

i run uni on my GFs car and its not that great either. its not 100% custom as everyone makes it seem. they provide a generic tune for injector and timing (91 or 93 octane based) maps. people dump race fuel and keep cranking boost until they meet a decent AFR thinking thats real tuning.

Sergio is really the only FSI owner that has a true custom tune.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

fahrenheit 525 said:


> Well I was trying to be nice, truth is software sucked you sucked and your crap ass tune cost me a blown piston. And I never said anything bad about VF only that i wanted more power than the RSS made. Both mine and yvrnycracer dyno's were under 300. You hung us both out to dry. You see how your talking now. Is that how someone wants to be treated by there tuner? If any wants to throw there money away buy REVO stage 3.



You are a lying roided out psycho path who threatened to come "put me in my place" because i didn't return your calls while I was on VACATION!

You would call the office 20-30 times in a row hanging up and calling right back never leaving a message. 

You wasted hours and hours of my time asking me about methanol and intakes all of which had nothing to with our software or testing. 

When you started PM other customers of ours and posting picture of your muscles attn: Chris on the forums we removed you from the program.

I feel sorry for anyone who has or has to deal with you professional in the future because you are insane, when you finally said you would take the refund we offered you couldn't even contact us you had some you constantly made fun of to me on the phone email me saying you wanted it. 

yvrnycracer, never got updates because he refused to pay his dealer for work done to his car and because he refused he wouldn't go back for the updates. 

As for the piston are you f'n serious? You just siad it made no power but all of a sudden it is killing pistons? Dude get your crap together you can't even keep your stories straight.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> i was geeked off of the stage 1 and 2. i was severely let down by stage 4. i found loopholes to make more power, but overall i was still not happy.


Production stage 4 is meant to be safe on stock rods not some insane power making software, cars should and do make 340-350whp if properly setup. Yes there are ways to make more but that is and was not the point of that stage.



> i run uni on my GFs car and its not that great either. its not 100% custom as everyone makes it seem. they provide a generic tune for injector and timing (91 or 93 octane based) maps. people dump race fuel and keep cranking boost until they meet a decent AFR thinking thats real tuning.



That isn't really how AF works on these cars so i am confused regardless of what tune it is.

If the car is targeting 11:1 it will run 11:1 if there is 5, 10, 15, 20, 25 etc psi of boost. The ecu doesn't just throw fuel at the car and then you add air to maintain that AF. Something would have to be seriously wrong if its requesting 11:1 and running like 8:1 with 10psi so you run 20Psi and it makes 11:1 (random figures) If it wants 11:1 and it is seeing 8:1 it would be backing off on its own adding air wouldn't really change anything as the more air you added the more fuel it would add to target that AF.

Take a tune that is requesting 12:1 AF for example and requests 30psi but on stock injectors. It can't run 30psi and maintain that. So it would run like 20psi.. then pull back to 18.. then pull back to 16. The car is going to target an AF to keep it safe. We were testing with my car back in late 2007 still with stock injectors in the car pushing to see how far they would go. I had a tune that just requested max sensor pressure for boost but as the rpms went up and the injectors coiuldnt' supply the fuel it would just adjust boost accordingly. A tune that maxed at about 22psi peak in the low end was down to 15 or so by redline when it made about 290whp because that is all it could run for boost to maintain the proper AF. At the time it was running a .5bar spring in the wastegate so it could have in theory gone lower if the ecu felt it needed to. 

Running a boost controller does take this ability of the ecu away to match boost with AF, if it doesn't see what it likes it may start closing the TB which could in theory give false rich readings based on what kind of boost you think you are seeing.


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## a3 t (May 8, 2010)

What about giac?
It's good software?
Does anyone have information about this software


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

a3 t said:


> What about giac?
> It's good software?
> Does anyone have information about this software



GIAC stage 3 software is generally through a specific kit. For example the VF turbo kits use GIAC software and the A4 kit from AWE using GIAC as well as their K04 kit but the K04 software may be available by itself. Generally the software is paired with a specific kit just like APR. We spec hardware and then supply the software so you can use multiple sources for your hardware as long as the basics are inline with what we tuned for. There are good and bad points to both.


----------



## MkVForTheWin (Jun 22, 2009)

Im with chris on this one, just had a stage 3 gt3071r setup dynoed on my buddy from sin city euro's gti. Ill see if i can get the dyno sheet but I think He made upwards of 315whp. Definitely over 300 though. People need to realize that even though I think apr is a reputable company, they should post whp numbers on their pages because its a little misleading and after all, thats all that matters.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

MkVForTheWin said:


> People need to realize that even though I think apr is a reputable company, they should post whp numbers on their pages because its a little misleading and after all, thats all that matters.



Here are some customer pump fuel (no w/m) dynos:


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

crew219 said:


> Unfortunately you'd have to deal with the poor tuning.
> 
> Seriously, how many REVO BT cars are still out there? Almost everyone has switched to Uni or Eurodyne or simply parted out their cars.
> 
> Dave


1-1/2 years with Revo's Stage 3/4 software and my custom fabricated GT3071r kit. I DD my GTI and haven't run into any serious or if any problems related to software. Using the n75 valve and settings to suit 93 octane fuel, I can run 12.2's-12.4's on decent suspension setup and DR's


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> yvrnycracer, never got updates because he refused to pay his dealer for work done to his car and because he refused he wouldn't go back for the updates.
> .


Geez chris your lies never cease to amaze me... what you are saying isn't even remotely true

What I refused to pay for was the upgrade from your stage 2+ software to your "stage 4" software that was nowhere near ready... why should I pay for the luxury of being a test mule.. and being told countless times that a "rods file" would be two weeks away when it was installed 3+ years ago... Also gotta love how the car goes into a hard limp when the battery is pulled

You are the sole reason why i would never recommend anyone to buy software from revo... and all these posts show your true professionalism.. 

Let's see a few dyno's from your recent versions of the software and see how well it performs... because even though I don't frequent these forums too often I have yet to see anything besides the magical tune that was done for a single person... 

All I have to say is I wish I had gone with an APR setup in the first place... in the long run it would have been cheaper and would have produced the results as advertised... :screwy:


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

I like chris, he seems to stand up for his product, and doesnt let himself or the company that he works for be slandered, especially with information that is either wrong, or only partially true. I have a gt3071r on revo, and it runs just fine. I also understand that it is designed for a stock bottom end car.... thus the numbers will be around 300-350whp depending on settings. one day, when the rod file is all finished, I will upgrade... but until that time I will enjoy my 300+++ whp and 35 mpg highway.

dynos coming in less then a week.... stay tuned.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

WOW! another thread destroyed by tuner bashing. I feel bad for all tuners constantly having to defend their product. 

As for the OP I have no experience with any stage 3 out there. I do however think I may go with APR because it is the kind of "set it and forget it" (for the most part) option. I have only had APR software so I dont know how good any of the other ones are. The only issue I had with APR is when I went to S2 it would misfire under a heavy load. I fixed that with APRs HPFP. Good luck:beer:


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

i didn't go to revo stg 3 but went revo stg 2+ (hpfp file) on my MKV Gti

I didn't know it at the time, but having to log your car and adjust settings in a city where there is 4 seasons, sucks. You also always have this feeling of, "I hope this is the best combo or I hope this works"

I'm driving an Audi A3 quattro with APR's stg 3 kit. all I can say is that I'm lovin' it. APR is definitely set and forget about it. Being able to switch at a light with the cruise control stalk is great and I always have the feeling of, "I know the car is performing at its best"


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

yohoitztho said:


> I didn't know it at the time, but having to log your car and adjust settings in a city where there is 4 seasons, sucks. You also always have this feeling of, "I hope this is the best combo or I hope this works"


I am not calling you a liar but I wouldnt think that you would have to change the ECM settings for every season no matter what tuner it is. These new cars have great adaptive strategy built in to change according to the environment.

Thats good to hear about the apr stage3 though. Do you have any internals done? Which clutch are you running?


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

theguy1084 said:


> I am not calling you a liar but I wouldnt think that you would have to change the ECM settings for every season no matter what tuner it is. These new cars have great adaptive strategy built in to change according to the environment.


This. Had you decided to just leave everything on the default settings your car would have ran just fine all four seasons. The tuneability Revo offers is designed to give the user the option of achieving maximum power out of your hardware if you so choose, thru logging and adjustment of the variable settings.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

MkVForTheWin said:


> Im with chris on this one, just had a stage 3 gt3071r setup dynoed on my buddy from sin city euro's gti. Ill see if i can get the dyno sheet but I think He made upwards of 315whp. Definitely over 300 though. People need to realize that even though I think apr is a reputable company, they should post whp numbers on their pages because its a little misleading and after all, thats all that matters.


The APR STAGE 3 FSI kit on straight pump 93 REAL WORLD dyno jet whp numbers are about the same 325WHP/300WHTQ. Those numbers Arin posted are NOT typical.MAYBE just MAYBE 100 oct sw with race gas may get you the numbers posted. The 93 sw file dosnt hold 22PSI even under perfect. As shown in one of those dyno sheets conditiond MAYBE 20psi most of the time you won't hold 20 , typical is more like 17psi @ redline . If your happy with those numbers then the APR Stage 3 kit might be a kit people should consider.But when they advertise 420 crank / HuB numbers it makes them look good BUT I've never seen anyone customer cars with standard 93 kit file make those numbers. Bob. G


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

If wasn't for Revo throwing me under a bus for a 76 tune I wouldn't have the very first Eurodyne tuned 76 in the US


----------



## MK6CarbonGTI (May 18, 2011)

I was deciding between REVO and APR, but after seeing Chris call a customer a pyscho; online...(even if it is true), that is not professional. Arin's posts on the MK6 forum and this forum seem to have professionalism, although I have not read everything. In my line of work I have customers who are psychos too, but I'd never post that on an online forum.

No disrespect Chris, I was seriously looking at your product but don't let the emotions fly.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

MK6CarbonGTI said:


> I was deciding between REVO and APR, but after seeing Chris call a customer a pyscho; online...(even if it is true), that is not professional. Arin's posts on the MK6 forum and this forum seem to have professionalism, although I have not read everything. In my line of work I have customers who are psychos too, but I'd never post that on an online forum.
> 
> No disrespect Chris, I was seriously looking at your product but don't let the emotions fly.



chris is much more professional than Arin... I forget who said it, but "he was much cooler before he started working for APR"

with all the bull**** flying around and misinformation, i would imagine it is extremely hard to stay professional all the time, especially when there are ALWAYS personal attacks.


----------



## MK6CarbonGTI (May 18, 2011)

I agree, but I keep running into Chris' bad comments. The only thing I dislike about apr is the over priced intake/exhaust and the built-in chip controls... I like the GIAC and revo switchers... But the fault code erase is enough to go with the apr software.


----------



## craving_gti (Mar 6, 2009)

im just curious as to why people dont go with a ko4???? im still on stock turbo but i thought stage 3 would make way more power then that. i dont know why dont people buy a ko4 kit for 2200 (and thats all factory parts) then just get tuned and have over 300 hp. it seems as if it would be a dumb to go stage 3 because of the price difference between that kit and a ko4. plus you wouldnt even get that much more power. http://cbtuning.net/store/products.php?3 here is the link to the kit and i have herd very good things about this company from many different people. but its just my 2 cents.

as for tuning company, i have had 2 mkv's and both were tuned by apr, the one i have now is stage 2+ and i have zero complaints. i like it so much that i drove from Houston to there headquarters for their bbq last year. i would say they make awesome stuff :thumbup:


----------



## MK6CarbonGTI (May 18, 2011)

That's cheap. The apr kit with software is 4999. At first I was looking at a kit that was about 2500 and realized it was for the golf R. If the apr kit was 2500 I'd just save up a little and do it. 

Who makes that kit?


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

MK6CarbonGTI said:


> That's cheap. The apr kit with software is 4999. At first I was looking at a kit that was about 2500 and realized it was for the golf R. If the apr kit was 2500 I'd just save up a little and do it.
> 
> Who makes that kit?


turbo, injectors, software $3300
http://www.goapr.com/products/turbo_trans20t_k04.html

I think its nice because you dont have to get all of this dv relocation crap


----------



## craving_gti (Mar 6, 2009)

MK6CarbonGTI said:


> That's cheap. The apr kit with software is 4999. At first I was looking at a kit that was about 2500 and realized it was for the golf R. If the apr kit was 2500 I'd just save up a little and do it.
> 
> Who makes that kit?


i have called and talked to the owner of the company that i posted. he says all he does is gather the parts but they are all oem vw/audi parts


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> chris is much more professional than Arin...


My mistake.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

yvrnycracer said:


> Geez chris your lies never cease to amaze me... what you are saying isn't even remotely true
> 
> *What I refused to pay for was the upgrade from your stage 2+ software to your "stage 4" software*


I lied? but you just confirmed it to be true. You were told that the software was not ready for full release yet but you could have it understanding it was beta and were send beta testing documentation to sign before you could even get flashed.

Way to bump a 3 month old thread to cry.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

.:MKV:. said:


> If wasn't for Revo throwing me under a bus for a 76 tune I wouldn't have the very first Eurodyne tuned 76 in the US


Um we never said we had software for the 3076 so not sure how anyone could have thrown you under a bus. We tune for specific turbos just like most tuners, we can spec hardware we want to run that ensures our product works as designed. Had we allowed you to run our software you'd be posting that the software that never was meant to work with your hardware isn't working right and you'd be blaming us.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

yohoitztho said:


> i didn't go to revo stg 3 but went revo stg 2+ (hpfp file) on my MKV Gti
> 
> I didn't know it at the time, but having to log your car and adjust settings in a city where there is 4 seasons, sucks. You also always have this feeling of, "I hope this is the best combo or I hope this works"


There is no adjustment required with our software, if you chose to make adjustment specific to your vehicle then you have the option. Our adjustable software simply allows you or your dealer to dial in settings above or below our basic defaults which will be in line with any of our competitors in regards to power.

There is also no reason to make adjustments for every season as your car can do this just like it is capable of doing so from the factory. I'm sorry that someone misinformed you of the functionality of our software.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

MK6CarbonGTI said:


> I agree, but I keep running into Chris' bad comments.


You see them as being bad I seem them as being honest.

I'd rather be honest and piss you off then lie just to be your friend and win a sale from you. If I lie to take your money I'm going to have to be honest down the road and you'll be more pissed off I took your money and can't produce. 

I don't play games to make a sale.. probably why I'm not in sales


----------



## MK6CarbonGTI (May 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You see them as being bad I seem them as being honest.
> 
> I'd rather be honest and piss you off then lie just to be your friend and win a sale from you. If I lie to take your money I'm going to have to be honest down the road and you'll be more pissed off I took your money and can't produce.
> 
> I don't play games to make a sale.. probably why I'm not in sales


Makes sense to me.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> There is also no reason to make adjustments for every season as your car can do this just like it is capable of doing so from the factory. I'm sorry that someone misinformed you of the functionality of our software.


Cough...I tried to tell him Chris but he wouldn't listen

GL dealing with these yahoos:screwy:


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a question does everybody who goes Revo Stg3 supplied a 3 bar map like Jeff used for his 500whp Revo dyno run cause i was told by Tapp I wouldnt get the numbers I wanted without it maybe Revo guys would get better number with a 3 bar tune like Jeff.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

.:MKV:. said:


> I have a question does everybody who goes Revo Stg3 supplied a 3 bar map like Jeff used for his 500whp Revo dyno run cause i was told by Tapp I wouldnt get the numbers I wanted without it maybe Revo guys would get better number with a 3 bar tune like Jeff.


3 bar boost reference sensor is not required for 500whp and it wasn't on Jeffs car for those runs that I recall. (may have been but didn't think he and i started playing with them until months later)

The 3 bar boost reference just allows for more precise control of boost. You can run up to and over the limit of the stock 2.5 sensor with out a problem the car just cannot see how much boost you are making so it cannot control based on feedback of the sensor. There are other things you need to do in order to control the boost at that point, which is actually one of the main reasons we don't want anyone running that software with mismatched hardware like larger turbos. 

Early 1.8t had no boost sensor at all it used MAF, rpm, intake temp and some other inputs to calculate boost.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

10-4 :beer:


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I lied? but you just confirmed it to be true. *You were told that the software was not ready for full release yet but you could have it understanding it was beta and were send beta testing documentation to sign before you could even get flashed.*
> 
> Way to bump a 3 month old thread to cry.


But once again chris you took it there and showed your professionalism... You brought me into that thread, you felt the need to discuss skeletons from years ago... I was shown it so I figured I would honor you with a response... and hey... in the end I got a full refund for all the stages purchased... so i couldn't be happier! :thumbup:

Cheers to you... :screwy:

and part in *BOLD* Why should I have to pay to test your software that you will make money from? Are you guys some sort of not-for-profit... I was never told a price until after that software was on my car... I was told I would be a "Beta tester" implying I would be "testing" your software... Also the document I signed said that further updates would be supplied "free of charge"... I also followed the requirements not posting a dyno or a log or any sort of numbers anywhere on the forum... I was also promised a "rods file" within two weeks of it being installed... and low and behold people are still being promised that two+ years later... :screwy:

You logic is flawed... no other tuner would charge their clients who PAID for the stage 1,2,2+ to TEST their stage 3 software... :facepalm:

But as everyone in the forum can now see that if you cross chris he will act like this on the forum... Professionalism at its best... 

Eitherway... sorry to get this thread off topic... and to the OP... APR all the way... it will work as advertised and their product support is second to none... and Arin is a pretty solid guy! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

yvrnycracer said:


> You logic is flawed... no other tuner would charge their clients who PAID for the stage 1,2,2+ to TEST their stage 3 software... :facepalm:


 
That isn't even remotely true. The first released APR stage 3 kits did not have completed software, ask some of the early users like Bob. They paid 7K+ for a kit that was still in beta. 

Also beta software is not test software persay it is 99% complete software that is just looking for some final feedback in more cars in more regions. As you pointed out it said you would not have to pay for updates because at that point you were a paid for and existing stage 4 customer who would have been entitled to updates had they actually held up their end of the contract they signed by paying for it or even given feedback. 

We also have the balls to actually call our software beta, there are many many many tuners including some mentioned here that will charge you even more and call it custom when really its just alpha software...

PS I didn't bring you up in this thread..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> They paid 7K+ for a kit that was still in beta.


 Chris, 

In total, Bob no where NEAR that for our stage 3 turbocharger system with injectors, with fuel pump, with intercooler, with labor, with custom tuning and we covered his travel expenses and even trailed the car back to him. Bob has also expressed the car was flawless but only after storing the car for a season it started to act up. I'm sure you are aware car batteries tend to die when a car is parked or stored for winter. Some even disconnect the battery. I'm also sure you are aware what happend when you unplug the batter (program switching wise). I also have several sources who have confirmed he was unsure how to change programs. For what it's worth, stock mode on stage 3 is pretty weak (200 hp) and the early 91 octane mode was fairly conservative. Coincidence? 

-Arin


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Arin,

None of that changes anything I said.

-Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Arin,
> 
> None of that changes anything I said.
> 
> -Chris


 Chris, 

Price. 

-Arin


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Arin I didn't state Bob specifically in regards to the price, that is the approximate price of the kit with all of the hardware you listed and many others purchased it at that full retail price who posted they were unhappy with the software and were given updates as they were sorted. The same has been posted about just about every stage 3 product release. The comment was in no way intended to speak negatively about APR directly it was just a well known on this forum example of one particular person who paid for an unfinished product. Bob accepted the issues because he knew as an early adopter some things would have to be sorted, this is no different then what we arranged with yvrnycracer and others, they were 100% made aware of the fact that being allowed to purchase a product before it was officially released came with the responsibility that we needed some feedback, it was not received. 

In regards to unaware of how to change programs, what are your sources? You are telling me that a customer who has gone through all your stages on his 2.0t, has owned 2 other stage 3 1.8t kits, and has walked people on the forums through the procedure to change programs was unaware of how to do this and his issue was he was in stock mode? You can't possibly be serious.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Chris,
> 
> I'm sure you are aware car batteries tend to die when a car is parked or stored for winter. Some even disconnect the battery. I'm also sure you are aware what happend when you unplug the batter (program switching wise). I also have several sources who have confirmed he was unsure how to change programs. For what it's worth, stock mode on stage 3 is pretty weak (200 hp) and the early 91 octane mode was fairly conservative. Coincidence?
> 
> -Arin


 Hahaha. Arin when you have products that perform as advertised and independent customers results should be doing ALL the talking. When there poorly developed product with poor results you have to disort and defend them. That said you have lots of job security defend them. A ll PR of today is ALL about making the money and how they can maximize it world-wide.Walmart uses that same marketing strategy. BTW I've never ever had 91 oct program on ANY of my cars EVER. We have and I have always used 93. Get you facts straight but hey distorting issues is all you have to work with while giving poor customer service and attack your customer. Arin you fit in well at A ll PR. Bob G :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> Hahaha. Arin when you have products that perform as advertised and independent customers results should be doing ALL the talking. When there poorly developed product with poor results you have to disort and defend them. That said you have lots of job security defend them. A ll PR of today is ALL about making the money and how they can maximize it world-wide.Walmart uses that same marketing strategy. BTW I've never ever had 91 oct program on ANY of my cars EVER. We have and I have always used 93. Get you facts straight but hey distorting issues is all you have to work with while giving poor customer service and attack your customer. Arin you fit in well at A ll PR. Bob G :facepalm:


 
Bob, we've sold hundres upon hundres of FSI stage 3 kits. You're the only one really complaining and it comes at no surprise you personally told me, before I worked for APR, you were happy with the kit but you though by openly complaining, it would get APR to write you a more aggressive file despite having no data to say it was either possible or safe. That never happened, so now 4 years later, you're still bitching, and we still don't care. :thumbup:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

rracerguy717 said:


> Hahaha. Arin when you have products that perform as advertised and independent customers results should be doing ALL the talking. When there poorly developed product with poor results you have to disort and defend them. That said you have lots of job security defend them. A ll PR of today is ALL about making the money and how they can maximize it world-wide.Walmart uses that same marketing strategy. BTW I've never ever had 91 oct program on ANY of my cars EVER. We have and I have always used 93. Get you facts straight but hey distorting issues is all you have to work with while giving poor customer service and attack your customer. Arin you fit in well at A ll PR. Bob G :facepalm:


 Too bad Bob has a short memory, good thing I don't: ;-) 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ck-!-!-!-!&p=48576449&viewfull=1#post48576449 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ck-!-!-!-!&p=48579872&viewfull=1#post48579872 

And Chris being honest? :facepalm: Still waiting for pictures of that EGT bung he claimed he welded on the stock turbo manifold and his entire EGT logging setup. :laugh::facepalm: 

Dave


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Bob, we've sold hundres upon hundres of FSI stage 3 kits. You're the only one really complaining and it comes at no surprise you personally told me, before I worked for APR, you were happy with the kit but you though by openly complaining, it would get APR to write you a more aggressive file despite having no data to say it was either possible or safe. That never happened, so now 4 years later, you're still bitching, and we still don't care. :thumbup:


 Only one? Yeah right , most poor performing Stage 3 kit customers just got tired of A ll PR jerking them around and either sold or parted there cars out. A ll PR just hides the facts by having the Mods remove there posts or black Hole there threads. I wanted my car to perform as advertised without issues period nothing more. Arin im gonna let everyone know for years to come my poor experience with A ll PR and hopefully they will see behind the hipe, smoke and mirrors and see there's better more flexable options out there that has customer service support after the sale.The original tuners that made APR known for there sw left that's around when Nick started and opened REVO. Bob. G


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

crew219 said:


> And Chris being honest? :facepalm: Still waiting for pictures of that EGT bung he claimed he welded on the stock turbo manifold and his entire EGT logging setup. :laugh::facepalm:
> 
> Dave


 
I have only ever been honest with you and anyone here, I gain nothing from lying.

I never said I welded an egt bung into my manifold, it was drilled and tapped, used cast iron doesn't weld that well especially in a tight engine bay but it taps like butter.

I installed one on my own FSI, my brothers FSI and our in house TSI. Our other A3 had one as well. When on my car I did not have logging capabilities only real time so never claimed i had logs for my own. My brothers cars I forget if i logged it or had only real time need to double check. Our TSI was logged and videos have even been posted. In not one of those applications have we hit peak what is claimed by BW to be safe for sustained operation. 

Still haven't seen a single user or competitor who has actually posted any real data either, not sure why we are the only company you demand provide you this data. 5 years since your crying fit about EGTs and still not a single user who ever had a failure with our software or any other software due to EGTs so there really is no point in continuing your ridiculous slander campaign.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

crew219 said:


> Too bad Bob has a short memory, good thing I don't: ;-)
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ck-!-!-!-!&p=48576449&viewfull=1#post48576449
> 
> ...


 Dave you would fit in good also at A ll PR they need more people to disort the facts. They have hired many nut swingers from these forums lately. Bob G :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> Only one? Yeah right , most poor performing Stage 3 kit customers just got tired of A ll PR jerking them around and either sold or parted there cars out. A ll PR just hides the facts by having the Mods remove there posts or black Hole there threads. I wanted my car to perform as advertised without issues period nothing more. Arin im gonna let everyone know for years to come my poor experience with A ll PR and hopefully they will see behind the hipe, smoke and mirrors and see there's better more flexable options out there that has customer service support after the sale.The original tuners that made APR known for there sw left that's around when Nick started and opened REVO. Bob. G


 And here's the email: 



[email protected] on 3/8/08 said:


> Hi Arin I want to start off by thank you for doing the graph overly . The APR kit is awesome and please dont take my tone in that thread to sway you away from it . My problem with APR is more i feel mislead about a few things because I Have a ALONG history with APR back to 2000 when they first really got there business started. They had a few cold start issues misfires and have them pretty iron out now with the way they have the process done on there injectors and a very small sw tweak my car has (d) the first set of these injectors that I got 1K miles before i put my car away for the winter and it idles almost flawless . There hardware fit and finish is light years a head of any kit ive ever seen and the driveabilty has OEM reliablity and fuel economy is awesome . The only problem Ive been bitching about is the the way they have the SW tuned. The biggest problem is they have software engineers doing the TUNING . They should have the engineering/ calibration dept do there job and then hand it over to a tuner that not afraid to push things alittle bit, because the way there doing it now its WAY to consertive with boost and timing in the upper gears/ RPM. APR is GREAT at what they do but the tunning part and way to slow to respond to the market place has tons of room for improvement .*The only way you can get these guys to move there ass is to put heat on them in the forums.* Thats one of the reason they dont want to make a race gas program they feel why should they and put them self out there just incase a rod breaks . APR are the leaders and they should not give the other companys one inch , but because they want a large large margin of error they get heat all over them . Ill be putting heat all over there ass to push them for things they should be doing for BT custemers and in the end if I dont get the car tuned like I feel it should ill pay a few bucks go up to canada to UNI or TAPP and have they do it . Ive already contact them back last eyar and they said when ever im ready . If you have any other questions or just wat to talk or Mark needs any help or guidence with intalling the kit please dont hesitate to contact me via e-mail or you can call my cell anytime 914-557-3835 (fuel ). Bob.G


 There it is. 

Bob bitched about "low timing advance" at one of the car shows and said "It needs about 6 degrees more timing at redline" over and over and over. If we could give it more, we would have. The problem? On 93 octane fuel, we couldn't run any more advance or it would knock! Bob, without any information, tried to tell us, "it wasn't enough" which was all based on a feeling of his. During the pestering one of the engineers even handed him one of the calibration laptops and said "Add in the timing advance". Bob declined the offer. 

Bob, what year is it? Oh, that's right... 2011. TWO THOUSAND ELEVEN. You have your lower compression, you have your water meth, you have all your extra silly bits. *Go get tuned by someone else like you said you would back in 2008*. What are you waiting for?


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

rracerguy717 said:


> Dave you would fit in good also at A ll PR they need more people to disort the facts. They have hired many nut swingers from these forums lately. Bob G :laugh:


 I dont know the whole situation but if I was part of a jury looking at all of this evidence I would say that you are distorting the facts....Just sayin...cough


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> And here's the email:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That E-mail clearly show's WAY back I was unhappy with your poorly tuned SW. I will continue to " keep heat " on your company but now its to warn potential customers not to buy into all the Hipe and false promises and poor results and for future upgrade like your trying to BS the Stage 3 TSI owners with stage 3 + ore stringing along new mKVI owners with phone switch app which prob be vapor ware same thing they did with 1.8T owners with tuning sw that came out for one code box and then discontinued. Same thing they did with 2L FSI. A ll PR history constantly repeating itself. With not following through with affordable upgrades for customers that A ll PR hung out to dry. :thumbup: I'm not going away Arin get used too it you guys had many chances to get it right on my car and you fumbled MANY TImes. Bob G


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> That E-mail clearly show's WAY back I was unhappy with your poorly tuned SW. I will continue to " keep heat " on your company but now its to warn potential customers not to buy into all the Hipe and false promises and poor results and for future upgrade like your trying to BS the Stage 3 TSI owners with stage 3 + ore stringing along new mKVI owners with phone switch app which prob be vapor ware same thing they did with 1.8T owners with tuning sw that came out for one code box and then discontinued. Same thing they did with 2L FSI. A ll PR history constantly repeating itself. With not following through with affordable upgrades for customers that A ll PR hung out to dry. :thumbup: I'm not going away Arin get used too it you guys had many chances to get it right on my car and you fumbled MANY TImes. Bob G


 Bob, honestly, stick around all you want. Keep trolling. Keep up the _heat_, it doesn't bother us. The fact FSI stage 3 kit sales are on the rise month after month only shows our customers don't believe your baloney. 

Heck, MAKE YOUR SIGNATURE BOLD. Make it colorful. Get more people to look at it and contact you. Talk to these customers 1 on 1. Meet them face to face! Setup outside our booth at waterfest this year. DO IT! PLESAE DO IT! Tell them why APR is so awful. Do all you can do to stop people from buying our products. 

Oh and tell Volkswagen AG in Germany they also made a horrible mistake and to get rid of the APR Stage III GTI they have on display in their booth at Wörthersee in Austria right now. Tell them why they are wrong and our stuff sucks. You have all the information. You know how to tune. You're running 100 octane software on water injection alone! You know it better than everyone else. They have to listen and believe you! Everyone out there right now that's clearly happy MUST BE WRONG because BOB G is MAD!!!! 

:laugh:


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

rracerguy717 said:


> That E-mail clearly show's WAY back I was unhappy with your poorly tuned SW.


 http://m189.photobucket.com/albumvi...tJndd+VVVIMly+wXC8U+vmchn+oOe5zWqy8C3X5wgabk=. 
Mmmm. Revo beta sw and A ll PR sw both cars straight pump gas no Wm same day same dyno. I thought you guys said a 3071 turbo would just cause more lag? And give you less area under the curve? Maybe you need to call Nick @ Revo and find out how he was able to tune it ? The same way you needed another sw tuner to tune your RS4 s/c kit ? Maybe he can help you again. LOL :laugh:


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Bob, honestly, stick around all you want. Keep trolling. Keep up the _heat_, it doesn't bother us. The fact FSI stage 3 kit sales are on the rise month after month only shows our customers don't believe your baloney.
> 
> Heck, MAKE YOUR SIGNATURE BOLD. Make it colorful. Get more people to look at it and contact you. Talk to these customers 1 on 1. Meet them face to face! Setup outside our booth at waterfest this year. DO IT! PLESAE DO IT! Tell them why APR is so awful. Do all you can do to stop people from buying our products.
> 
> ...


 No Arin 100 octane sw with NO wm on pump gas remember you said it would "melt down the motor". LOL. You and your company are the only ones selling bolongy. Nice thing about the internt Arin it reachs the masses no need to sit @ Waterfest. :laugh: I guess I need to put all the poorly performing A ll PR customers results in one place that potenial customers can read unsensored unedited first hand experiences.This way they don't have to sort through all these threads and let them make there own choices when they have all the fact. Arin you guys are selling more because your better @ marketing not better products.Look your expanding marketing dept not your Engineering dept it shows with your products being late to the market place. Bob G


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Someone was looking for info on our higher hp built engine tunes. They are not out yet but just to show JCs car was not the only one, this is another development car. I don't know the details of the bottom end during the time of this testing specifically. I believe this is a car that had a wrist pin failure at one point that destroyed a brand new engine. Was rebuilt using upgraded wrist pins and has been good since. 

http://youtu.be/bbAWJGBcu_M


There is a user here mrbickle who also dynoed today 329whp on 18psi with our current stage 4 software in an 89 degree shop on pump fuel and a dsg. He posted a video on another forum and is supposed to have the dyno posted shortly, will see if he wants to get them up here.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Someone was looking for info on our higher hp built engine tunes. They are not out yet but just to show JCs car was not the only one, this is another development car. I don't know the details of the bottom end during the time of this testing specifically. I believe this is a car that had a wrist pin failure at one point that destroyed a brand new engine. Was rebuilt using upgraded wrist pins and has been good since.
> 
> http://youtu.be/bbAWJGBcu_M
> 
> ...


 you cant forget to add the 40% humidity too. The car pulls good and that dyno is really conservative. It only made 231whp on stage 2, where i have dynoed 240s on different dynos back in the k03 days.. 

next week I will have a water dyno, a water/meth dyno, and another raw 93 baseline....hopefully in similar weather conditions as my original k03 baseline. 

All done without flappers... /gasp


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Post the dyno and all the reviews!


 Here is a dyno run on my REVO stage 3 beta with ATP 3071 kit with meth injection. and boost controller at 25 psi.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

fahrenheit 525 said:


> Here is a dyno run on my REVO stage 3 beta with ATP 3071 kit with meth injection. and boost controller at 25 psi.


 Several things, if using a boost controller your throttle body may have been slammed shut so that doesn't necessarily represent what the actual power would be. The software even in early beta forms was written to limit overall load so that anyone slapping on a boost controller trying to make more power on stock rods would not blow their motor and come blame us. Thanks for helping us prove we keep things nice and safe 

While mrbickles power may not be ideal for 18psi given the conditions it is fairly accurate. 25psi you supposed ran is good for well over 400whp assuming the fuel is there and your throttle body isn't slammed shut. Basically software or not I don't care who tuned it your dyno does not represent a car that was actually operating correctly at the boost levels you were running. It is also outside of our specifications for that file so any issues you can blame yourself not us. 


On another done your dyno operator should be fired since your weight and [email protected] are not accurate. This plays a HUGE role in how a mustang dyno calculates hp as well as how much load it applies.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Revo stage 4 (really stage 5 development car) run from the other day.

I believe that is now the quickest FSI car? Not sure where the drag times thread is. 

*STOCK* motor S3, this is actually the car that had the wrist pin issue they never built a new engine just slapped another stocker in and have been driving it like that for a while. Basic ATP kit but chose a 3076 instead of the 3071R, not recommended with our current stage 4 tuning. This car did about 580hp I believe in its current form old dyno video though for giggles:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LnMr2r2htw

run video from this past weekend when that time slip is from:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCu8OSio4v8


For the record we are not condoning the use of stock rods to 500+hp, this was a car built by one of our dealers and so far its working out for them. With larger turbos torque is delayed and you can often make more peak hp safely on a stock motor than a smaller turbo with a larger torque spike could normally handle. Basically torque breaks rods not peak power in most cases.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

76 huh ?Chris You make me sick I offered you a plane ticket to Hawaii to tune my car and all muthafu***!!!  :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

.:MKV:. said:


> 76 huh ?Chris You make me sick I offered you a plane ticket to Hawaii to tune my car and all muthafu***!!!  :thumbdown::thumbdown:


 


me said:


> Basic ATP kit but chose a 3076 instead of the 3071R, *not recommended with our current stage 4 tuning*.


 As I have said all along...


This car is not running our currently offered tuning, at this time I have no confirmation if we will endorse the 3076 with the new tuning.

That being said my personal opinion is still that the 76 is a waste of your time and money. It spools later and based on available fuel is not capable of making any more power than a 3071R. Line up a 71 and a 76 the 71 will probably win. If I was going to start my car from scratch I would probably ditch the 35 and go with a 3071R it really is perfectly matched for this engine. 

People started using the 76 only because they had to one up the guy next door with the 71, that is the worst way to chose a turbo, it is almost as stupid as throwing on a 35 just because you can .


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

Wrong Wrong & wrong I chose the 76 because Tom said it is a better Turbo and he is right & you posting that time slip proves it DUH :screwy: not to one up the next guy so you can stop putting words in peoples mouth & I know you're not in here calling people stupid bra?cuz that makes u a idiot. 
& 2 of the fastest Fsi's runs a 76 but the 76 is stupid????? lol bra sorry but you the one sound stupid right now lol gtfo


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

But Chris is right everybody else is wrong it's not what we want it's what Chris wants it's not what we say it's what Chris says Chris is smart everybody else is dumb he reminds me of my Ex Girlfriend always gotta have the last word right or wrong so feel free to take the last shot Chris cause that's what b17che$ do Aloha


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

.:MKV:. said:


> Wrong Wrong & wrong I chose the 76 because Tom said it is a better Turbo and he is right & you posting that time slip proves it DUH :screwy: not to one up the next guy so you can stop putting words in peoples mouth & I know you're not in here calling people stupid bra?cuz that makes u a idiot.
> & 2 of the fastest Fsi's runs a 76 but the 76 is stupid????? lol bra sorry but you the one sound stupid right now lol gtfo


 This car made about the same power as JC but this car has a 76, 109 octane and methanol. JCs car had a 71, methanol, and 93 octane.

This run proves that a car making the power he was making but has AWD is able to hook up and make a great run. It doesn't prove the 76 is superior or even capable of making more hp given the limited fueling of the current available fueling solutions on the market. 

This car made less hp at the crank then the second car supposedly did at the wheels yet was quicker, I wouldn't dare claim that this means we are superior to anyone else just because the car happened to have Revo just the same as you cannot take one run to mean this turbo is superior. This car had a trapspeed slower then JC on a 3071R which would generally indicate it actually was making more power on a smaller turbo!


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


>


 Is that really a 208km/h exit on the 1/4 mile ? WOW if it is the case. Fastest K04's in S.A. granted at Altitude are doing 180/183km/h on 400m. 

Tlaking 3076 vs 3071. If you do like Johnny Cocker did and get the 3076 worked and it literally outspools a 3071 and flows it. Then would the 3071 software cope better as the spool characteristics are far closer and better than a stock 3071 ?


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

playback said:


> Is that really a 208km/h exit on the 1/4 mile ? WOW if it is the case. Fastest K04's in S.A. granted at Altitude are doing 180/183km/h on 400m.
> 
> Tlaking 3076 vs 3071. If you do like Johnny Cocker did and get the 3076 worked and it literally outspools a 3071 and flows it. Then would the 3071 software cope better as the spool characteristics are far closer and better than a stock 3071 ?


 So based on similar spool characteristics would the stage 3/4 software from REVO work well on a worked 3076 turbo ? 

What makes the software "happier" when you say the software is setup for a 3071. Is it the spool characteristics or is it the flow in g/s that it is expecting ?


----------



## 18bora. (Aug 18, 2007)

rracerguy717 said:


> That E-mail clearly show's WAY back I was unhappy with your poorly tuned SW. I will continue to " keep heat " on your company but now its to warn potential customers not to buy into all the Hipe and false promises and poor results and for future upgrade like your trying to BS the Stage 3 TSI owners with stage 3 + ore stringing along new mKVI owners with phone switch app which prob be vapor ware same thing they did with 1.8T owners with tuning sw that came out for one code box and then discontinued. Same thing they did with 2L FSI. A ll PR history constantly repeating itself. With not following through with affordable upgrades for customers that A ll PR hung out to dry. :thumbup: I'm not going away Arin get used too it you guys had many chances to get it right on my car and you fumbled MANY TImes. Bob G


 Yet, even thou APR offered you FULL money back for your “Poor Performing” stg 3, you refused the offer and continue to use their products.


----------



## rasheedn (Nov 30, 2011)

hey guys

i am the dealer for REVO here and my friend is the dealer for APR 

he tuned an mk5 GTi with stage 3 kit (k04 turbo) with APR

the client was super happy 

then one day i decided to do some data logs see if i can improve and i noticed i could get more boost and more ignition 

so i convinced the client to flash the car with REVO and see how it goes if he didnt feel a difference or was slower he would not charge him and i would put back APR

I tuned the car with REVO and the car feels MUCHHHH Faster

the clients own words were " WOW this feels like when i went from stock to stage 2" 


REVO is always faster from my experience

when i 1st got into VAG cars i had the chance to flash cars with both

and on more than one occasion we flashed 2 cars with stage one both same year same model and it was always the case that revo cars were faster 
and also took less time to flash (no need to register names and all that bull****)

but for me as a tuner the biggest advantage was being able to fine tune each car according to the fuel and conditions

then the other amazing advantages of SPS - 3 maps! so most of my clients have 95 , 98 and 98 + meth or toluene maps

also the price is cheaper

so he stopped doing apr as noone wants to pay more and get less... it only makes sense!

i do however LOVE the APR hardware products the quality is top notch :thumbup:


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

my revo tuned 3071 ATP kit when i was STOCK engine and STOCK DSG. I am now finishing my built engine and head for next year.


----------

